# .204 and IMR 4320



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Up here, it's next to impossible to get 20-caliber 39-grain Sierra BKs so I've picked up 40-grain Nosler BTs in 20 caliber. I shoot 40-grain Nosler BTs in one of my .223s and have very good groups. I'm using IMR 4320 in my .223. What I'm wondering is if anyone shoots the 40-grain NBTs in their 20 calibers using IMR 4320 (I can't find any reloading data for this combination) and if so, the amount of charge, minimum and maximum. Also, is IMR 4320 interchangeable with another powder such that I could use the same reloading data?
Thanks.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

My suggestion is to call or email the companies, imr and nosler.

They tend to keep some reload data.

Deano


----------



## kflan22 (Jan 23, 2011)

saskcoyote said:


> Up here, it's next to impossible to get 20-caliber 39-grain Sierra BKs so I've picked up 40-grain Nosler BTs in 20 caliber. I shoot 40-grain Nosler BTs in one of my .223s and have very good groups. I'm using IMR 4320 in my .223. What I'm wondering is if anyone shoots the 40-grain NBTs in their 20 calibers using IMR 4320 (I can't find any reloading data for this combination) and if so, the amount of charge, minimum and maximum. Also, is IMR 4320 interchangeable with another powder such that I could use the same reloading data?
> Thanks.


You won't likely be able to use the "same" data when interchanging powders but a couple good ones that are close to IMR4320 would be Varget and Reloader 15. I haven't burned a ton of powder in the 204 but the testing I did showed Benchmark as the best powder in my two rifles.


----------

